# DesnBaby--graphic i promised you!



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

I hope you like it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, that is so cute, thank you!  :wink:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

that is lovely ericsmama!


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

your welcome Des!

Thanx Vicki!


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Very pretty! :thumb


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

cagnes said:


> Very pretty! :thumb


Thanx! I tired my best, hopefully if i practice enough i'll be as good as everyone else!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

EricsMama_CatLuver said:


> cagnes said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty! :thumb
> ...


You are good! :wink:


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> EricsMama_CatLuver said:
> 
> 
> > cagnes said:
> ...


Thanx i should post the one i did with my son's pics on it, i just don't know where i would post it because he's not a cat or a dog, would i post it in this forum????


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome  . Yeah, you can post it. I think you can post it here, not sure though :? .


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

DesnBaby said:


> You're welcome  . Yeah, you can post it. I think you can post it here, not sure though :? .


I posted it in this forum, if its not the right spot i'm sure some one will move it!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok, cool 8) , I'm sure of that! :wink:


----------

